

Ellen Pao's Emails Show Her at Her Worst - ekianjo
https://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:xdPioWdk3FcJ:www.therecorder.com/id%3D1202720356299/Internal-Kleiner-Emails-Show-Pao-at-Her-Worst+&cd=5&hl=en&ct=clnk&gl=in

======
caminante
This article doesn't raise any new issues about Pao's behavior that hasn't
already been discussed on HN.

Linking to a cached version of a 3-month old article [1] raises suspicions
about intent. Thus, flagged.

[1] [http://www.therecorder.com/id=1202720356299/Internal-
Kleiner...](http://www.therecorder.com/id=1202720356299/Internal-Kleiner-
Emails-Show-Pao-at-Her-Worst?slreturn=20150511134325)

------
ekianjo
Related to the recent events at Reddit - it's kind of hard for Pao to act as a
role model given her baggage of power harassment at her former company + claim
of gender discrimination when it actually did not happen (as judged by the
court). Somehow she still made it at the top of Reddit.

~~~
ZeroGravitas
Who said she was a role model? This seems reminiscent of a recent discussion
here about Climate Change and the people who try to make it all about Al Gore
for some reason.

